# Hot tub and Steam Room after workouts?



## djk80 (May 20, 2008)

Hey guys Im just wondering if there are any positive or negative affects of going into a steam room for a while or a hot tub after lifting....

I know the hot tub drains your energy a lot but does it have to do anything with  muscle growth?

Same with the steam room? I sometimes do push ups/sit ups in the steam room even though most people are dying having a hard time breathing because of the steam I still workout in there thinking its a good way to burn some cals at the end of a workout....

I just couldnt find any info on these boards so any info on hot tubs or steam rooms would help..

thanks


----------



## Gazhole (May 20, 2008)

Just occurs to me that after a workout when your body is in immediate need for hydration, sweating for an hour is a pretty stupid idea.


----------



## RasPlasch (May 20, 2008)

I almost always go into the steam room after I lift. But by the time I go in the steam room I have drank about 2 water bottles so I'm pretty saturated. Be careful going in after you lift. You don't want to dehydrate your muscles so don't stay in too long. I usually only stay in the steam room for about 5-10 minutes.


----------



## DICE (May 22, 2008)

steam room is good.Stay hydrated, infrared sauna is the best if u can find one. And don't make eye contact with the creepy old guys that live in the sauna...... or drop your towel...But in all seriousness, steam rooms /sauna's etc. are fairly well proven to be beneficial.


----------



## soxmuscle (May 22, 2008)

So long as you're hydrated, I see a lot of benefits to using hot rubs and stream rooms.

Then again, I have no problem staying hydrated as I go through 1-3 liters of water per workout.


----------



## fUnc17 (May 22, 2008)

After I train I'm pretty warm as is. I wouldn't sauna immediately after, I'd rather have a contrast shower. Go in the sauna later on to relax...


----------



## Witchblade (May 22, 2008)

What you need after your workout depends on what you did in the workout.

It's a pretty damn bad idea to take a sauna after a high volume workout. Also, it's not all about hydration. It's about the osmotic value of your tissue. Minerals are as important as water.

Contrast showers provide a very manageable and effective way of enhancing recovery.


----------

